# warranted flask?



## mackle (Feb 5, 2013)

'Bought this bottle at a flea market "cause I thought it was cool".   I know nothing about it, but I bet someone here will.  Clear glass, full of imperfections,  marked WARRANTED FLASK with a circle on the front. 
 ???
   Thanks,
    Mackle

    tried to insert picture, but message "file too large".   don't know how to fix that yet...


----------



## mackle (Feb 5, 2013)

here it is...


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2013)

Whiskey bottle that was made to take a round paper label, they don't always have a circle and the more comon form is just flat on both sides so any shape label could be applied. You'll see them where they just say "Warranted", "Registered", "Honest Measure", "Full Pint" or any combination of those words and others. They come in different colors with clear being the most common and there are millions of them out there, so they don't have much value over $1-2 unless they have their labels or embossing in the circle...[]


----------



## mackle (Feb 5, 2013)

Once again,,,  THANK YOU!
 You (and this forum) make identification, and collecting, easy and fun.
  sincere thanks,
  Mackle


----------

